# Anyone from Chester VA?



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Have seen a few trucks around here with Fish Militia, NCBBA and Red Drum stickers on the back. A meet and greet or a planned fishing get together may be in order. :beer:


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

If you saw a black 4runner with all of the above on the back of it then you saw me. I grew up in Chester, but now live in Midlothian.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Yep I think I have. Saw a green Jeep the other day turning into where I live. I think I saw it at the seminar at the Bait Shack also. I drive a blue 06 Tacoma.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

if you see an eastern shore license plate with VA FHB on it then thats me


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I've seen VA FHB around before.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

well you mustve seen it recently because i just got it last week.......before that it was OBXBOY......had that one since I was 18 and figured it was time to change


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I believe it was last Friday but could have been on Thursday. I've seen OBXBOY too.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yep well OBXBOY is retired now


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

VA FHB ...coulda sworn i saw that a few days ago in the orange blossom parkin lot?

I live in Chesterfield...bout a mile or so from Ironbridge park...No liscense yet...sucks..


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

I saw OBX FHB @ the ocracoke Ferry docks round 5 monday afternoon last week.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

maybe it was OBX FHB i saw, dunno...white suv?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Sea2aeS said:


> I saw OBX FHB @ the ocracoke Ferry docks round 5 monday afternoon last week.


Was it a black Tacoma with the cap on the back that has FHB sticker?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

thats it Teo


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Next time go up and introduce yourself. He's one of nicest people you'll meet and one hell of a fisherman.  Did you see his drum on The General's site.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah dont get him confused with my black 4runner with an FHB sticker on the back.....i may be nice but I sure aint no good fisherman 


FA:beer:


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

I live in Midlothian. And I got the feeshin part down purty good. It's the catchin part I'm haven the trouble wit.


----------



## Blloyd (Oct 26, 2004)

Living not too far off Courthouse/Reams rd here. I'm pretty sure I've seen the OBXBOY a couple times around here in the past.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Great too see so many folks from around here. We need to get together for a meet and greet, maybe get a trip together.

The wife, kids and myself are making a run down tonight for some fishing tomorrow. Mainly to get out of the house.

Will be in a blue 06 Toyota Tacoma with Amature Radio plates WB4YFT.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah i live right over by genito and hull.....we definitley need to get together for a trip


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

I am near Genito and Old Hundred. Would be nice to get together with some other fans o fishin livin close by. It seems work at work or work at home always gettin in the way of my rishin time.


----------



## BIGMAX (Apr 4, 2006)

I live right off Qualla Rd near Genito. I drive the Midget Suzuki Swift, with the Eastern Shore plates that say MAX YAK. While I surf and pier fish, I fish out of the Yak mostly. Lots of good places to fish locally as well as coastal. I want to hit lake Mattamuskeet again this September. the biggest blue crabs you ever saw in your life....and they are in a freshwater lake. I did it from the bank last year, but I will bring the Yak this year. Tons of fish jumping in the lake nailing the shad. I saw some nice stripers, white perch and big catfish being caught. Just down the street is Swanquarter where the shrimpboats come in and the ferry departs for Okracoke. The locals say you can fish at the docks and catch nice trout and some drum with shrimp. I guess the fish get used to a lot of scraps from the boats. A really nice trip. I will get a room this time. I farted around too long, and they roll the carpet up early in this place. Hard to find eats or lodging past sunset. Wouldn't be the first time dining on Nabs / Beer and sleeping in the car.

tightlines
BIGMAX


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> maybe it was OBX FHB i saw, dunno...white suv?


White chevy Tahoe. That's Lee. He's from Troy va, but he lives in Buxton now. Runs the Orange Blossom


----------



## Big EL (Apr 8, 2002)

*Living in Chester*

I work in Chester @ Harrowgate and IronBridge and live Behind Chesterfield Meadows Shopping Center. 

Maroon F150

><))))*>


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Wow! Had No Idea This Many Guys From My Area!


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Cool, I'm going to try and set up a get together sometime after the race in Richmond. Alot of potential for a group fishing trip to save of the expense. :beer: :fishing:


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

yoo hoo
Henrico here (in a meek voice):redface:
my lady friend lives off of happy hill rd.
does that count?


----------



## Fraykuss (May 25, 2005)

*Heading down next weekend*

I'm heading down to Boxton next weekend. Can't take it no more I live therfore i gotta fish.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Sure, Henrico counts. I can't go this weekend it's race weekend here in Richmond. I am trying to go on the 23rd. Leave Wednesday night and fish and Thursday and come home Thursday evening before the Memorial weekend traffic comes in.

If I can get the trip together I'll be looking for a couple of guys to come along to split expense. I drive a 4 door Tacoma 4x4 so room for 3 or 4 is no problem. So if your interested let me know.It's just too expense to go by yourself anymore.


----------



## usa4cheer (May 5, 2006)

*also in ric*

i am over on huguenont, i fish the james as much as possible and down in myrtle about once a month, always meeting people down at 14th street bridge, always looking for people to fish with:fishing:


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

anybody fishin' the James for keepers on the May 16


----------

